# San Rafael River



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Has anyone here ever floated the San Rafael? Obviously, it is only floatable in the correct seasons, which is starting about now. I floated it as a teenager and thought that it would make the heat bearable although the water would be really cold, of course, now the forecast is for it to be much cooler than the last two days. The USGS shows that we are actually behind the median from the last 71 years (it is amazing that they have such a data sample usgs.gov. I did not remember it being 15 miles long, that is about double of the Gorge Dam to Little Hole with much faster water...may be too long. I will assume that it would take about 6 hours if we get the 150 CFS as has been the median for May 24th. If anybody is interested in floating the river it is very scenic, many pictograph panels and you float right through the Wedge/Little Grand Canyon. I am excited, but not sure if the water flow will be adequate or if the air temp will be warm enough. http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ut/nwis/uv?cb ... o=09328500


----------

